# Bunk slicks or carpet



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 16 ft Seaark that I have the trailer out from under to rework. I have the Rust Bullet paint ordered and I stopped by Academy today and picked up a few accessories. This trailer had Bunks only no rollers. I bought 2 rollers a 12" and a 5" to install. I am thinking do I need to carpet the bunks then Install the BunkSlicks on top of the carpet or would you leave the carpet off. What would you do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 440 lb Jon Boat with a motor of about 120 lbs, and other gear in the boat. I bought some bunk slicks but never installed them after reading reports of boats sliding off the trailer prematurly and hitting the ramp. Of course you could leave the bow hooked up on a steep ramp and release when you got close to the water. 
Maybe someone with bunk slicks experience will respond.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

No reason for carpet under the slicks that I can think of (actually, I can't think of a good reason for carpet period).. Slicks work great.. yes you have to be careful and hook up the boat when retrieving, but that is no downside compared to the benefits.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a question on bunk slicks. Do they scratch bottom paint on a boat?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Have used them on 21 cape . No probs no scrathes. They really help

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Slicks for sure on an aluminum boat.*

I bought an old 10' Jon Boat 3 years ago. It had been sitting on carpeted bunks for several years. The bunks were salty and I had about 20 pin holes in the boat. I repaired the pinholes with Steel Flex and am still using the boat 3 years later.

Slicks won't hold salt water. Easier on the boat. Also the bunk boards will last longer for the same reason.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I bought 2 rollers a 12" and a 5" to install. I am thinking do I need to carpet the bunks then Install the BunkSlicks on top of the carpet or would you leave the carpet off. What would you do? Thanks in advance.


Why did you buy rollers? You don't need them...The slicks that I used will not fit if you carpet. Throw the carpet away. It will hold salt aginst the alum and cause you problems.

These are the slicks you want. Note the X pattern...Water flushes away. Carpet will stay wet for a week.

You may need more than one kit like me, but I made my bunks longer and did away with the rollers so the boat loads easier.

http://www.amazon.com/Tie-Down-Engineering-86295-Modular/dp/B001EYHK7C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1355061831&sr=8-3&keywords=Tie+Down+bunk+slicks


This trailer holds a 1860 SeaArk










Added custom guide-ons and we drive the boat on the trailer.











Do NOT....I repeat....Do Not unhook the boat before the trailer is over the water.

In fact I have to start the motor and put it in forward gear to hold it against the winch stand to get the winch strap unhooked.


I'm sure your thinking the bunks are long enough that you have.....Think longer and no rollers.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

This trailer had 10 ft bunks. Had a little over a ft sticking out in the front not touching. I plan on cutting the bunk length down to 9 ft. I bought the slicks from Academy and I can space according to Instructions and 1 set will fit 9 ft bunks. I appreciate the suggestion on the slicks from amazon but I really don't want to buy 2 sets of those in order to get the extra ft. I could stand the price of 1 set just not 2. If I don't need I'll take rollers back..Thanks for your Input and suggestions. Casey



 


Tie Down Engineering Bunk Slicks 10-Pack 

Price: $36.99 

Eligible for Free Shipping on Orders Over $49


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I have had rollers, carpet, and slicks. The slicks are awesome, really easy to pull and push for shallow water retireves. But the slicks after about two years started marking my boat really bad, not scratching at all. Just marked it up like black soles on a basketball court. PITA!!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

No need for rollers unless it's a real heavy boat and shallow ramps will prevent you from floating it on. You don't see many new trailers with rollers on them. 
If you do use carpet, don't cover the entire bunk board with carpet. You only need about 2 inches on each side of the bunk boards to attach the carpet. This will allow the carpet to dry faster and not hold water. 
Use stainless steel staples or better, stainless roofing nails.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Use stainless steel staples or better, stainless roofing nails.


Pretty sure you will not find stainless staples at the Box store. What you will find is "Monel". Monel is even better at resisting rust than stainless, but get ready. $$$$$$


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Pretty sure you will not find stainless staples at the Box store. What you will find is "Monel". Monel is even better at resisting rust than stainless, but get ready. $$$$$$


X, I agree.
I think the last time I purchased stainless staples of roofing felt nails, I bought them at Meredith Lumber in Midway. They stock them to attach those high dollar pile caps to the top of dock pilings without a rust issue.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I had carpet woes on one of our trailers a few years back. The factory carpet is crap. Had some left-over good-quality household carpet that I used instead. And I did use stainless roofing nails like sho-nuff suggested.
After many years the carpet is still in great shape.
NOTE: Our boat is on a lift most of the time so wet carpet is not an issue.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

I have slicks on the top half of the trailer for my World Cat and carpet on the back half. The boat is 25' so the carpet helps keep the boat on the trailer until I get it deep enough in the water.
I though about putting the slicks on the back half also, but could see where it would be like a slip n' slide when launching. I definite like the slicks when recovering the boat. Slides right into place with not aggravation.

Oh yeah, my slicks are white/semi-opaque so they don't scuff the boat. Just a thought.


----------

